# Are Toyota trucks any good?



## beefers1

hey, are toyota pickup trucks any good compared to the ford f-series or the dodge rams? i heard that they are immensely popular in most parts of the world and well-known for their ruggedness and durability, but in North America it seems that a popular conception is that Toyota isn't "tough" enough to make a "real" truck that can compete with American Fords, GMs, or Chryslers. Is that true? Or are Tacomas and Tundras (and Hiluxes) really good, reliable trucks?


----------



## beefers1

hello? it's been a whole day, and no one replied...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

All i know is that we have had a toyota car for 7 years only had torplace the clutch and it was used.... with almost 200k miles, we had a truck for awhile it was nice and reliable (my mom crashed it, no one was hurt bonus points)

About ford my aunt and uncle had a truck and spend 2 times retail at the time it was made (new) repairing it .....i think it was ford f150, they gave it away


----------



## beefers1

so i guess they're not too bad then. holy crap, 200k miles!! my dad's ford '90 ford areostar XL has about 300k KM (about 230000 mi) and it's been plagued with problems (no, i'm not old enough to drive yet, but i will be next year). what about the truck? was it powerful, with good hauling and towing capabilities? what about hp, and torque, and fuel efficiency? and ruggedness, and off-road abilities?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

I have had two Toyota trucks and also have owned Ford and GM. Those Toyota trucks will stand up to any of the American brand names. They are tough.


----------



## beefers1

ok, thanks, but why don't they make hiluxes in north america anymore? i don't really like the styling of the tundra. i think the older pickups (hiluxes) look way better than the new toyotas. it's kind of weird, as i think of toyota as mostly a luxury brand and not one for heavy-duty vehicles. it's kind of like one of those cadillac pickups. but if you say so, i guess i'll get a toyota truck then.


----------



## beefers1

hey, go to youtube and search "toyota hilux". there're some really cool videos of toyota hilux durability tests. after crashing it into a tree, immersing it completely into water for hours, blowing it up with dynamite, dropping a caravan onto it, hitting it into a wrecking ball, dropping it, crashing it through a shack, and completely burning it, the truck only needed a couple of bangs with a hammer and some twists with a wrench (spanner) and some WD40 to grease the engine to be fully operational again!


----------



## carsey

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5hzRLG8dA-E
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YfZDtC9kjVk

pretty much explains it all really.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

> i think of toyota as mostly a luxury brand and not one for heavy-duty vehicles. it's kind of like one of those cadillac pickups


They are most certainly not a luxury truck or Cadillac of trucks, although they ride and drive much better IMHO than most USA brand trucks. The last one I had was traded ( I traded every two years at that time) in for a Chevy pickup because of a family friend who sold the chevy truck (mistake). 

The trucks were similar in equipment, size, and structure when I traded. I was hauling wood at that time and putting about 1800 pounds on the truck each time that I got a load. The Toyota would not waffle or sag under the load and was very stable with what was maybe an overload for that size truck. With the same load, the Chevy sagged, rode like a log wagon (which hauling wood it was I guess) and was not stable while driving it with a similar load. 

I just liked the drive and feel of the tough Toyota trucks. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## MickeyFouse

I doubt that there is any truck on the market that is "not good" as that truck would very soon disappear from the streets as nobody would buy them. There is a lot of what I would almost call "superstition" when it comes to which truck model is a person's favorite model. It all depends on individual taste and character and what one is looking for in a truck.
____________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

